# Share your Fungi!



## JoshK

Okay, I can't be the only one that enjoys all the random mushrooms popping up in my vivs. Post 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## fraser2009

wow there stunning id love to seed a few fungi in my tank but dont hae any info on them. this should be a great thread.


----------



## Marinarawr

Yay! I was so psyched when I found this growing in one of my terrariums:










I wish I'd get more fungus surprises in my vivs and terrariums!


----------



## JoshK

Thats awesome Marina! Here are a couple more pics:


----------



## rob65

How do you get mushrooms in your vivs? Do you buy them? Is there a place to get them from? I would like to have some.


----------



## Catfur

rob65 said:


> How do you get mushrooms in your vivs? Do you buy them? Is there a place to get them from? I would like to have some.


For the most part, they just happen naturally from time to time. Mushrooms are just the fruiting body of mycelia, which typically grow on rotting wood.


----------



## Occidentalis

This guy appeared the other day, and was gone within three hours of its appearance.


----------



## jubjub47

I've been getting a ton of these for the past month in my highland bronze viv. They grow everywhere, but are most common on the nut pods.


----------



## Marinarawr

This is taking over the side of my 30g extra high. It's about 10"x7"! I've had slime mold before but this one looks like it's settling in for the long haul .










Close up


----------



## Topete

This shows up every other week.


----------



## HunterB

ok, im jealous of you all haha

using the theory that alot of these grow on rotting wood, could you not put in wood that breaks down faster in wet environments just to see different fungi?


----------



## NickBoudin

I dont see why not^

I get some pretty big mushrooms in my tank always on the driftwood.


----------



## Ronm

here's a nice one

Grts. Ron


----------



## Marinarawr

Ooo! That IS a nice one.


----------



## frogparty

Try some alder HunterB


----------



## dom

Ronm said:


> here's a nice one
> 
> Grts. Ron


god i love that picture!! the first one!


----------



## UmbraSprite

frogparty said:


> Try some alder HunterB


Shameless Plug:

Dart Frog Depot


----------



## tyler

Sadly I don't keep frogs anymore due to school. But, here's some fungi from my 65 bicolor viv I had:


----------



## HunterB

UmbraSprite said:


> Shameless Plug:
> 
> Dart Frog Depot


haha
to be honest
i thought of your site right away haha


----------



## markbudde

This is on its way out.


----------



## Marinarawr

So 2-3 weeks ago I started getting these big thick white blotches of fungi all over the wood in my 30H (seen here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/46540-veradero-viv-intro-lotsa-pics.html). I wasn't too worried but it looked a little ugly... Now I've totally changed my mind!! This is the only one that I can get a clear picture of with my glass so dirty, but there are about a half dozen 









One by one they're beginning to jut out into those awesome shelf mushrooms!! This is the only one that I can get a clear picture of with my glass so dirty, but there are about a half dozen starting to grow outward. I always wanted to find a way to get some of those in a viv but everything I read said that they just melt away. They're ALL over the place and while I suspect that they won't be a permanent fixture, I'm still psyched!








Sorry for the long post, but what an unexpected surprise this is .


----------



## JoshK

Awesome Marina, you will definately have to continue taking pics so we can see how large they grow!


----------



## Marinarawr

Whoops! Looks like I had a wierd copy/paste faux pas in that last post . Anyway they're quite small now but I too am excited to see if they balloon out!


----------



## Jerm

This one came up yesterday in my L. williamsi tank:

















These popped up all over one of my vivs:

















I have this orange hairy stuff in a couple of tanks and it grows mushrooms occasionally:


----------



## Marinarawr

How did I miss this?! Those orange cup-shaped things are fabulous! I wish I could get some umbrella type mushrooms in my vivs. I get so excited to see my frogs perched on things and seeing one on a mushrooms would light up my day...

Anyway here are a few update shots of my fungus (pardon the odd angles because my tripod is maimed ):


----------



## frogparty

could be some species of Gandoderma. That whole family of shelf fungi are very interesting with some equally interesting antimicrobial and medicinal properties. They make for extremely long lived specimins especially when fungi are concerned. Some specimins of Bridgieporus can live for decades, if not centuries, and many gandoderma live for several years.


----------



## frogparty

these little guys last for only a day 
they are prtty small, thats neo. ampullacea next to them


----------



## PantMan

I'm jealous. All I have is this slime mold that comes and goes.


----------



## JoshK

Slime mold is awesome, I get it in orange and white. Anyone get other colors on their glass?


----------



## winyfrog

I had some mushrooms for a day and didn't take a pic  . I would love to seed some mushrooms can you do that?


----------



## bloodraven

These are from my old viv 



















And just because everytime I hear fungi, I think of this..


----------



## limz_777

just sharing


----------



## Swords

> I would love to seed some mushrooms can you do that?


Sure, you just need to have a substrate that they like, driftwood, orchid bark or cypress mulch for wood lovers, long fibered sphagnum moss, coir or peat for forest floor and dung lovers. Just get the cap of a mushroom, that has fully opened it's gills or is about to, let it dry gills up until crispy. You can speed the drying ontop of a vivarium lighting canopy as long as it's not over 100*F or so cos too hot could kill the spores. Hold it by the edges, gill side down and tap the top of the cap over the area you want the mushrooms to grow, millions of microscopic spores should sprinkle out all over. Mist the area well and keep it moist and in time you should have enough mycellium growing in the substrate that it will fruit and pop up some mushrooms.


You can also lay an open cap gill side down on a sheet of paper with a glass over it for 12 hours or so. This will give a "spore print" which you can scrape off into the vivarium with a toothpick. If you have some mushroom books and a spore print of your mushroom you can _attempt_ to decipher what species you have.


----------



## Shenanigans

JoshK said:


> Slime mold is awesome, I get it in orange and white. Anyone get other colors on their glass?


I get a yellow spider webby lookin slime mold every couple weeks. It only lasts a day or so  But I definitely think it's cool!


----------



## afterdark




----------



## frogparty

driftwood and orchid bark are NOT good choices for wood decomposers. Fresh wood, not bark is best. Look into mushroom cutivation online and see what you need. Sprinkling spores might work, but it is FAR FROM the best method to propogate fungi in your viv.


----------



## Spud

Here is a pretty sweet shelf mushroom which has been around for months - It just keeps getting bigger. My Leucs seem to love to climb on it and call.


----------



## garweft

Here is a cool fruiting body that popped up on me. Not really a fungus, but cool "lower plant" anyway.


----------



## eclipse1379




----------



## Yobosayo

My first fungi


----------



## JoshK

You guys are starting to make me jealous!


----------



## Swords

Certainly there are proper ways to grow a whole crop of mushrooms however I wasn't attempting to give instructions for that. I think most just want a stray one or two as an accent not a whole viv full of them. Sprinkling spores is a fine way to seed the tank and eventually a stray fruit will pop up if conditions are favorable. Same goes for ground up dried mosses and seeding with fern spore.


----------



## markbudde

I have this stuff taking over my vanzo tank. I've been adding all sorts of things to the tank to encourage microfauna (dog food, fish food, tadpole bites, yeast...) and I recently found this crazy mycelium taking over. It's a bit concerning, and has potential for tragedy, but I'm hoping for a cool fruit. I pulled this from the viv to tank the picture


----------



## frogparty

I will be equally interested to see if that is indeed a fungi, and not an algae. If it is a fungi, I think its going to be a fungi imperfecti (no fruiting body)


----------



## james67

i have a similar mycelium that just produced 3 fruits all lasting less than 24 hrs. i didnt think it would fruit either, but sure enough it did. about 3 inches tall, its veil broke at about 3/4 of an inch, very slender light tan stem and slightly darker cap, with brown to white scales and grey gills.

james


----------



## mcweaze

JoshK said:


> Slime mold is awesome, I get it in orange and white. Anyone get other colors on their glass?


I had slime mold that literally walked across the tank, it started growing on one side then a couple days later it was in the middle and by the end of the week it was on the complete opposite side of the tank


----------



## hexentanz

I have this all over the floor of a tank currently. Started out as a pack of 5, now there has been well over 22 and there is more coming.


----------



## raimeiken

I've never had any mushroom grow in my tank. I would love to get some. How long do they usually last?


----------



## mcweaze

raimeiken said:


> I've never had any mushroom grow in my tank. I would love to get some. How long do they usually last?


I have one now that has been growing 8 days and thats my longest... I have also had some come up in the morning and gone by night


----------



## JoshK

Just found a really neat shelf starting on the edge of my land area. It is hard to get a good pic but if it continues growing I should be able to get a better one.


----------



## JoshK

It is getting bigger now and looks awesome.


----------



## frogparty

theres a fungus amungus!


----------



## dom

joshk said:


> it is getting bigger now and looks awesome.



siq!!!!!!!


----------



## Geckoguy

Found these two this morning as my vents were calling away in the other viv; so it made getting up early worth it today

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## afterdark

I've got a few to share today.

These orange mushrooms appear 2-4 at a time at various spots in the galactonotus viv. They leave tons of rust coloured spores all over the place. 









Interestingly, they always start off purple before turning orange. 









Tough to get a decent shot of these next ones, mostly because they are so small. The (blurry) one in the foreground is only about 3/4".


----------



## Sammie




----------



## Nicholas

Geckoguy said:


> Found these two this morning as my vents were calling away in the other viv; so it made getting up early worth it today
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


That one maybe a psilocybe strain... If it is still their by the time you read this post... touch it or just try to bruise it a little and see if it turns blue... if it is let it drop spores all over your tank! psilocybe mushrooms would look nice growing in a dart viv... just don't eat them because they will make you hallucinate, but i am sure your frogs will be fine.

also, they will last a few day's some will get big enough to support the frogs weight (unless you got a tinc, but still may ever support it if it gets big enough)

It does seem odd tho, most psilocybe strains are dung lovers, if the caps get wavy them you may have a psilocybe cyanescens variety but they like cold temperatures and that definitely not provided in a viv... hmmm... (maybe i should go back to college and try to become that mycologist again  )


----------



## Nicholas

Great Post +1 some of the mycelium here has great potential for producing some good frog hopper fruit bodies! NICE JUNGLES EVERYONE if mycelium can grow them you got a nice ecosystem going on there!!! good jobs!


----------



## Occidentalis

james67 said:


> i have a similar mycelium that just produced 3 fruits all lasting less than 24 hrs. i didnt think it would fruit either, but sure enough it did. about 3 inches tall, its veil broke at about 3/4 of an inch, very slender light tan stem and slightly darker cap, with brown to white scales and grey gills.
> 
> james


It must be the season, I just went through a round of this in one of my tanks, almost exactly as you described.


----------



## james67

umm... 

very likley NOT any type of psilocybe. they tend to grow in different conditions and surprisingly are not very adept at defense (they are commonly taken over by other fungi or bacteria well before fruiting occurs. also, ive never seen a purple psilocybe like that. they tend to start as white or brown and commonly have white to grey spores.

im no expert but it isnt a psilocybe. 


also while almost all are dung-fungi, p. weilii grows in the wild without the presence of dung, it grows in bermuda grass almost exclusively

james


----------



## puremanb

Psilocybes most certainly don't grow on dung exclusively and grow quite well on coir, but I agree the above is definitely not a psilocybe of any type.


----------



## james67

james67 said:


> also while almost all are dung-fungi, p. weilii grows in the wild without the presence of dung, it grows in bermuda grass almost exclusively
> 
> james





puremanb said:


> Psilocybes most certainly don't grow on dung exclusively and grow quite well on coir, but I agree the above is definitely not a psilocybe of any type.


i explained that not all grow on dung but your talking about artificial propagation in which case they also grow well on a number of grains, vermiculite mixes, and alder chips. however in the wild they are nearly all (with the exception of weilii) found growing on dung in some form.

james

but back to the topic....


----------



## frogparty

you're wrong. Most Psilocybes grow on wood, or grass and NOT dung. Coir is ony a "casing" layer and there is not nearly enough nutrients to support fruitings on its own. A very small percentage of Psilocybes are dung dwelling
The red cay soils of tropical mexico actually support an extremely wide aray of Psilocybes. Here in the Pacific Norhwest where we have the second hghest diversity of Psilocybes (next to tropical mexico) most are wood lovers, or colonzes decomposing mats of grass


----------



## puremanb

I know for a fact coir is an excellent substrate and not just a casing layer. Azurescens and Cyanescens grow on wood but Cubensis is found mostly on dung and cubensis are the most common as far as I know.


----------



## frogparty

cubensis is only a single species, and is common world wide. Does it mean the majority are dung dwellers? NO. Most psilocybin containng mushrooms that thrive in dung are from the genus Panaeolus
Azurescens is actually naturally associated with dune grass, although it does colonize alder very well. 
And I challenge you to show me a completely coir fruiting of any psilocybe. No grain, no straw, no compost.


----------



## Geckoguy

I think I have identified the mushroom in my photo as Yellow Pluteus, _Pluteus admirabilis_. Could be wrong little brown mushrooms are very hard to identify but I think thats what it is, def. not a psilocybe. The few species that grow on the east coast do not look like these at all (the wood they are growing on was collected here). But they are still going strong the tops are starting to get dark reddish brown so I think they are about done. I hope they dropped some good spores and I get more blooms of them they really make the viv look cool.


----------



## decev

Many mushroom species are nigh impossible to identify by just looking at them, especially little brown ones. Some species you have to get out the microscope and look at the size and shape of the spores, etc to get it perfectly right.


----------



## frogparty

I like how it goes from purple to orange


----------



## james67

frogparty said:


> you're wrong. Most Psilocybes grow on wood, or grass and NOT dung. Coir is ony a "casing" layer and there is not nearly enough nutrients to support fruitings on its own. A very small percentage of Psilocybes are dung dwelling
> The red cay soils of tropical mexico actually support an extremely wide aray of Psilocybes. Here in the Pacific Norhwest where we have the second hghest diversity of Psilocybes (next to tropical mexico) most are wood lovers, or colonzes decomposing mats of grass


well you learn something new every day. 

i would not have thought the NW would have supported those levels. im originally from FL and of course we get mainly cubensis. our season is pretty long, but its generally pretty warm. 

james


----------



## frogparty

there are at least 6 species of psilocybe that grow within 1 mile of my house. double that if Im wiling to drive several hours. We have over a dozen species in washington, including those with the highest recorded alkaloid levels anywhere.
they are a really interesting genus, with some crazy adaptations. 
For instance, its now known that Psilocybe cyanescens can be an endorrhizal mushroom. Living as mycelim within a living tree, and only fruiting wen the tree is chipped up by man, beavers or broken down by natural decay. It occurs in over 30 percent of all chipped alder piles here, and calling it ubiquitous would be an understatement. It too is circumglobal, occurring in New Zealand, the UK(and other parts of Europe) and the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## dom

james67 said:


> umm...
> 
> commonly have white to grey spores.
> 
> james



be careful, white or grey spores have never come form any psyilocibes that i have known off

most of the spores can be smeared on white paper and they give a purple color


----------



## james67

oh crap.... *gills black to gray-ish (damn i need to watch this, and stop posting late at night)

james


----------



## JoshK




----------



## Nicholas

JoshK said:


> Okay, I can't be the only one that enjoys all the random mushrooms popping up in my vivs. Post 'em if you got 'em!


these are almost picture perfect mushrooms i.e. alice and wonderland theory...


----------



## JoshK

Nicholas said:


> these are almost picture perfect mushrooms i.e. alice and wonderland theory...


 
Those are very nice except for turning everything in the viv black. They also get very tall, mashing themselves into the glass.


----------



## frogparty

those look a lot like some type of coprinus


----------



## davecalk

Don't know what it is. 
Plus had fun making the fake vine.


----------



## Arrynia




----------



## frogparty

Dave, yours looks like an amanita. Very suprising to see in a viv


----------



## JoshK

I know I have posted this kind but I just had to add this pic.


----------



## frogparty




----------



## bricespice




----------



## james67

nice cup fungi.
possibly Peziza succosa?

james


----------



## Eric Walker

bricespice- glad to see you posted some more pics of these.


----------



## JoshK




----------



## JimO

I want one of those...


bloodraven said:


>


----------



## JimO

These grow regularly out of my fern panel.

Sorry about the iPhone photo. I'll try to get a better photo and post it.


----------



## Steve25

I just noticed this today. It must of poped up this morning in between my Manzanita branch and charcoal! This looks cool. Is this safe?


----------



## D3monic

I seeded the vivs with some luminescent panellus spores havent seen anything popping up yet.


----------



## Nicholas

seeding with fungi... what do i just pick any ol' mushroom cap out the ground that is sporing and put it in the viv or what ?


----------



## frogface

Fungus? This is in a planted but un-frogged tank.


----------



## D3monic

I still havent seen anything from the luminecent panellus spores I used.


----------



## R1ch13

Haha frogface, that looks like a mini string of sausages hanging there...

Pretty cool looking if you ask me.

I long for the day I get a shroom in one of my tanks.

Richie


----------



## Vermfly

D3monic said:


> I still havent seen anything from the luminecent panellus spores I used.


It might take years before you'll see any results. It is a lot like growing a tree. The mushrooms are the apples and like a brand new tree they don't produce the fruit first. The mycelium has a lot of growing and feeding to do before they should be ready to produce the 'shrooms.


----------



## Dendro Dave

D3monic said:


> I seeded the vivs with some luminescent panellus spores havent seen anything popping up yet.


I've been wanting to try that for the last couple years...money always goes to something else though. Sporeworks.com also has ghost fungi..
The Spore Works :: Edible, Medicinal, and Novelty Mushroom Cultures :: Omphalotus nidiformis : Ghost Fungus

Sounds like the panellus is better suited to the viv though. I'll try em both eventually...I also found fox fire cultures here...
http://www.carolina.com/product/bio....do?keyword=bioluminescent&sortby=bestMatches 
(worth a shot)

Did you use spore prints or culture syringes? My guess is a living mycelium in solution would be best, or growing some out in myco bag or something then placing it in the viv on a suitable substrate so it has a bit of a head start before springs or something can eat it all.


----------



## terrariumman

Did you guys cook the wood? The wood the mushrooms are on.


----------



## D3monic

I used living mycelium it came in a big syringe. I didnt think about springs eating it. I just spread it in several different locations in several vivs in hopes that one of the wood types would suffice. I thought about a bag but didnt have enough $$ for the bag too at the time.

Just googled the foxfire those look sweet!


----------



## james67

if you can get to a pressure cooker, its quite simple to sterilize and innoculate mason jars. they store easily and the glass works well in fluid filled incubators.

you can use dowels or wood chips (since yours are hardwood decomposing right?) in the jars and a syringe works well with the plastic lids.
ChefTools | Camerons Alder BBQ Chips, 4-1/4-Liter
Plastic Canning Jar Lids

james


----------



## markzilla25

http://www.flickr.com/photos/markzilla25/4819012765/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/markzilla25/4116633118/

would these be ok in my viv? I took these photos out in the woods and can go back and get them for a spore culture.

sorry for the links, haven't figured out how to add the photos yet. lol


----------



## Dendro Dave

markzilla25 said:


> DSC_6477a on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> mushroom wall on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> would these be ok in my viv? I took these photos out in the woods and can go back and get them for a spore culture.
> 
> sorry for the links, haven't figured out how to add the photos yet. lol


Probably but I don't know enough about mycology to know whether there are species that emit noxious chemicals or something like that through their skin at some point in their life cycle or are dangerous in some other way that may effect frogs rather then ingestion. I think basically though since the frogs don't eat them, most would be fine...but they could be invasive in the tank or something potentially. Though I have yet to hear of a viv thats been completely overrun and ruined by mushrooms.


----------



## terrariumman

Dendro Dave said:


> Probably but I don't know enough about mycology to know whether there are species that emit noxious chemicals or something like that through their skin at some point in their life cycle or are dangerous in some other way that may effect frogs rather then ingestion. I think basically though since the frogs don't eat them, most would be fine...but they could be invasive in the tank or something potentially. Though I have yet to hear of a viv thats been completely overrun and ruined by mushrooms.


If you have a big mushroom problem, wont adding a bunch of springs help with getting rid of them?


----------



## markbudde

this was tiny tiny tiny. See the oak leaf fig for size reference.


----------



## markbudde

I think these are the same as Josh's in the first post of this thread. The mycelium is BRIGHT orange, you can see some here. These fruits only lasted one day each, with a total of about 7 mushrooms.









Does it hurt an orchid to have a mushroom fruit from its roots?


----------



## Dendro Dave

terrariumman said:


> If you have a big mushroom problem, wont adding a bunch of springs help with getting rid of them?


Probably not, not if is already out of control...think of the density of microfauna like springs in the wild compared to that in our tanks...Even if it is roughly equivalent you'd probably need densities more like whats in a booming springtail culture to put a dent in mushrooms that are already a problem. Crazy amounts of springtails like that through the tank may stress the frogs...after they are full


----------



## DougP

Had this pop up yesterday. Pretty cool but it kind of surprised me since my viv has only been set up for about a month.
Doug


----------



## DougP

Here is the same fungi about 10 hours after the first picture.
Doug


----------



## Eric Walker

wow amazeing growth in just a few hours. awsome


----------



## eos

More to come....


----------



## inflight

These have been popping up non-stop for the past couple of months....


----------



## terrariumman

Here are a few pictures of the fungi growing in my tank.


----------



## eos




----------



## JoshK




----------



## Eric Walker

nice one.....


----------



## JoshK

I just noticed the little group in the lower left hand corner of the first pic.


----------



## HunterB

JoshK said:


>


what is that rounded foliage all over? good pics btw haha


----------



## JoshK

HunterB said:


> what is that rounded foliage all over? good pics btw haha


Thx, I can't remember what it is called, but if I heard it I would. It has a woody stalk.


----------



## flapjax3000

This is not my favorite type to find and it seems to be thriving.


----------



## Mitch

Tiny orange fungus growing on the leaf litter:


----------



## IN2DEEP




----------



## JoshK




----------



## Eric Walker

I mixed up some bentonite with water and coco and peat to see how well my mix was goning to work. I have 2 gal icecream buckets sitting waiting 
to be used. 

found this one after not looking at it for about 2 weeks









than 2 days later


----------



## Mitch

This stuff is back, but now in much larger numbers and on the driftwood.


----------



## D3monic

Yay my first mushroom! ID?


----------



## Eric Walker

WOW. that second shot is killer.


----------



## D3monic

Eric Walker said:


> WOW. that second shot is killer.


Thanks, its between a bunch of branches in the back of the tank so its hard to get a nice clear shot.


----------



## Eric Walker

you got it though


----------



## nathan

enjoy!


----------



## shazzbott

These little guys came from the sheet moss I got at petsmart.


----------



## Allyn Loring

tyler said:


> Sadly I don't keep frogs anymore due to school. But, here's some fungi from my 65 bicolor viv I had:


This may be a little late,just thumbing through again,Tyler that is one FANTASTIC viv Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Had this tank set up a few weeks, finished the hood yesterday so virtually minimal airflow now and found this today.


----------



## Vermfly

Very cool plasmodium.


----------



## inflight

This ended up spreading out like an umbrella but I missed the opportunity to photograph it then, this is just the beginning of it. Had 2 more yesterday also...


----------



## phender

This fungus grows on the eucalyptus trees on my street. This one had exceptional color and shape. I know it's not in a viv. but I thought you guys might appreciate it.


----------



## HunterB

phender said:


> This fungus grows on the eucalyptus trees on my street. This one had exceptional color and shape. I know it's not in a viv. but I thought you guys might appreciate it.


might sound weird but for some reason i want to eat that - looks squishy and orangy haha


----------



## frogparty

I think its a species in the chicken of the woods complex, Laetiporus....maybe sulfureus, maybe another closely allied species. Polypores are all non toxic, but some people have individual reactions to mushrooms that are hard to predict. Growth on Eucalyptus is one of the factors people suspect of causing these bad reactions... Take a spore print. Tell me the color. If it is a Laetiporus, you can innoculate oak logs with it and cultivate it. Growth on oak will allow you to perhaps sample the flavor without worrying about consumiong the eucalyptus grown specimins


----------



## phender

frogparty said:


> I think its a species in the chicken of the woods complex, Laetiporus....maybe sulfureus, maybe another closely allied species. Polypores are all non toxic, but some people have individual reactions to mushrooms that are hard to predict. Growth on Eucalyptus is one of the factors people suspect of causing these bad reactions... Take a spore print. Tell me the color. If it is a Laetiporus, you can innoculate oak logs with it and cultivate it. Growth on oak will allow you to perhaps sample the flavor without worrying about consumiong the eucalyptus grown specimins


Not sure I want to try to eat it. Looking at it will do for now.  I do wish that I could put it in my reef tank every time I walk by it though.
Its nice that they last a long time as long as some kid doesn't take a swipe at it.


----------



## triton

i think you meant to say "hen of the woods"
which those are quite edible...


----------



## phender

triton said:


> i think you meant to say "hen of the woods"
> which those are quite edible...


I looked it up. Its is actually "chicken of the woods" not to be confused with "hen of the woods". They are a different genus. Hen of the woods is very edible. Chicken of the woods is edible with caution. Supposedly it tastes like chicken and vegetarians can use it as a chicken substitute.


----------



## bobzarry

What ever happened to just eating an actual chicken?


----------



## frogparty

yeah I know the difference between hen of the woods and chicken of the woods. Young chicken of the woods on the grill with some teriyaki sauce is good eating


----------



## JoshK

bobzarry said:


> What ever happened to just eating an actual chicken?



LOL!


----------



## VenomR00

I have yellow mushrooms sprouting all over the right side of my 65 Gallon tank... It is crazy as crap seeing as its only been planted for a few months at most... means I am doing something right huh =P


----------



## frogface

Tiny shrooms the standard lamasi tank


----------



## leuc11

I used to have little mushrooms in my tank then I intoduced springtails and no more mushrooms


----------



## Markushka

I can't wait to get my viv set up. I'm definitely going to seed it with spores of different fungi. all these vivs look so cool!


----------



## MD_Frogger




----------



## D3monic

These have been popping up in one of my tanks for the past couple weeks. Getting pretty big and Phalic like.



















anyone ID? I am thinking Leucocoprinus birnbaumii


----------



## Eric Walker

D3monic said:


> Getting pretty big and Phalic like.


that as my first thought as well


----------



## D3monic

It opened up last night. Made a bit of a dusty mess.


----------



## inflight

That is exactly the same as what I have been seeing in my pumilio viv. I have a pic of one on the page before this. They only occur in that viv, strange. I never tried to identify it though.


----------



## D3monic

They used to be labeled as poisonous but now are concidered possibly poisonous and may upset your stomach.


----------



## Dendroguy

i dont have any fruiting bodies but i do have some lichen thats in the colors green blue turquoise and orange


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Here is a crazy club type that I have growing right now. It is about 5 inches tall


----------



## Dendro Dave

Dendroguy said:


> i dont have any fruiting bodies but i do have some lichen thats in the colors green blue turquoise and orange


Should post pics, there is at least one lichen thread going (well sorta, hasn't been updated in awhile)


----------



## gio

look at this for all u ho want good mushrooms


----------



## Dendro Dave

Did he skip the step of putting colonization jars into the growing media once colonized? I didn't see any way for that material to get to the actual grow area.


----------



## gio

idk i asked my self that same Question


----------



## salix

I get these little white mushrooms in my vivs all the time (can't find a pic of one on my computer at the moment). They look like little parasols and about a half inch across. They come up in most of my vivs and last a single day.

But I recently found this one. It's the coolest mushroom I've had. Sorry the pics aren't sharp, I only had a point and shoot available at the moment.


























For a size reference, this is from above. The plastic cup was one of those salsa take away cups (swiped) from a taco bar.









And these two aren't from a viv, but I like them.

Turkey tail fungus from a tree stump outside my office. It was a HUGE clump.









This was a bracket fungus growing high up on a tree when I was hiking around Yosemite Valley. I had to hold the camera over my head to take it.









Deb


----------



## JoshK

That Turkey Tail is amazing, I wish I could get something like that going in a viv.


----------



## Mikembo

Had to share, this is the best mushroom I've ever had sprout up!










-Mike-


----------



## fleshfrombone

These guys are pretty neat:


----------



## fleshfrombone

Thought I would update those


----------



## gio

heres another


----------



## gio

the rainforest of south america


----------



## Mitch

Haha, post pictures of fungi _in your_ vivs, not just google image pictures...


----------



## Freeradical53

Terra, I think I have some of that in my RETF tank. Any idea what it is?? It's growing on the cypress in the BG.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo

This one popped up in my imi tank yesterday!


----------



## frogface

I hope this is fungus


----------



## rcmike

Here is a little one that popped up yesterday in my tank. I noticed several smaller ones popping up as well on that piece of wood.

Frogface, That is weird looking!


----------



## Mitch

rcmike said:


> Here is a little one that popped up yesterday in my tank. I noticed several smaller ones popping up as well on that piece of wood.
> 
> Frogface, That is weird looking!


Sorry this is off topic.. but is that a leuc? Can we get a shot of its pattern? Looks awesome.


----------



## rcmike

Mitch said:


> Sorry this is off topic.. but is that a leuc? Can we get a shot of its pattern? Looks awesome.


No problem at all. Here is a little blurry one. 










And here is the other one I got with it. Got them both at the local pet store. I want to get a few more to go with them soon.


----------



## shazzbott

These shrooms come every month or so and they climb all the way to the top of the cork tube.


----------



## Mitch




----------



## freaky_tah

One of these guys showed up about once a day for a week, and were eagerly eaten by springs the same day. Haven't seen any for a while now


----------



## Herper

heres a little fungi i see pop up -only for a day or two- every now and then. 

taken in the morning

















taken afternoon (same day)

















Next day


----------



## CrabsMan

Awesome shots.


----------



## Evan Keller

not in my viv but found my first morels yesterday!!


----------



## flapjax3000

Evan Keller said:


> not in my viv but found my first morels yesterday!!
> 
> 
> Yummy.


----------



## RNKot

*Herper*, i got the same fungi every week or so, it's growing for about 24 hours & dead for the next day.


----------



## fleshfrombone




----------



## frogparty

Don't let Tana eat those Ryan!!! Nice fungi!


----------



## freaky_tah

This one showed up yesterday. By far the biggest I've seen so far!


----------



## Eric Walker

Nice Adam. 

this is by far one of the best threds ever.


----------



## freaky_tah

Yeah I was pretty pumped to find that, I've always looked at all the sweet shrooms that pop up in everyone's tanks and have been patiently waiting for some cool ones of my own. It's already all shriveled up today


----------



## Dart Frog

Wonderful thread guys! I'm hoping for some to show up in my tanks soon.


----------



## Eric Walker

this is my first one of these types and its way up in the top. lately I'v seen a few on the floor of another that looked like half inch morel's but just couldn't get a good shot. kinda weird that they coinsided with the actual morel season starting here. Now if I could only find more morels.


----------



## RentaPig311

These guys showed up last night. Suprised me since this is pretty new tank.



Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## eos




----------



## Eric Walker

my white shelf mushroom above is still going strong and its been 3 days

here are some morels from our hike just a bit ago today.



















I'll give you one guess what I am doing for dinner now.


----------



## galaxie83

Had these two little guys pop up a couple days ago. I like the orange. It goes nice with the green haha.


----------



## bkelley02

Sorry I didn't read the entire thread, but is anyone doing anything to promote these to grow? Are you seeding the tank with anything or are they just surprises?


----------



## freaky_tah

Nice score with those morels Eric! I really should get out sometime and give that a shot, I've never actually done it before.

oh and bkelly these just show up on their own accord


----------



## bkelley02

Thanks. Some truly neat looking ones in this thread, that's for sure.


----------



## Eric Walker

A large oyster mushroom I found the other day looking for more morels






























And a phesants back mushroom that was also growing on some deadfall. This was only half that was there and was not picked by me.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Are these edible?


----------



## Eric Walker

also wanted to say that my white shelf mushroom is still there after 6 days
and I can't beleave it.


----------



## sports_doc

This tank 'blooms' every couple months...


----------



## Eric Walker

fleshfrombone said:


> Are these edible?


yes both are edible. I dont care for the oyster myself but they get bigger than that by just a bit. the phesants back is much better IMO 

I only took about half of the oyster.


----------



## Eric Walker

sports_doc said:


> This tank 'blooms' every couple months...


Awsome, I never get clusters only one or two at a time in my vivs.


----------



## frogface

These come and go pretty quickly. Growing on a piece of wood in one of Chris Teem's tanks. Get a new crop of them about every day. I can see the next batch poking their heads out of the wood. 

First shot








Second shot, a couple hours later


----------



## sports_doc

Last night

Same viv as before although this looks like a different shroom. ?


----------



## Mitch

Not nearly as cool as Shawn's but this mushroom came and went in just a few hours...


----------



## manicmatt

Nicholas said:


> That one maybe a psilocybe strain... If it is still their by the time you read this post... touch it or just try to bruise it a little and see if it turns blue... if it is let it drop spores all over your tank! psilocybe mushrooms would look nice growing in a dart viv... just don't eat them because they will make you hallucinate, but i am sure your frogs will be fine.
> 
> also, they will last a few day's some will get big enough to support the frogs weight (unless you got a tinc, but still may ever support it if it gets big enough)
> 
> It does seem odd tho, most psilocybe strains are dung lovers, if the caps get wavy them you may have a psilocybe cyanescens variety but they like cold temperatures and that definitely not provided in a viv... hmmm... (maybe i should go back to college and try to become that mycologist again  )


Haha. I've been working my way though this thread as I get time. I saw this and had to laugh as I just (about two hours ago) was talking to a friend about seeding my viv with psilocybe spores. They are beautiful mushrooms. I hope they are and they take off in your tank. Best of luck. 

(Sorry, I know I'm ten plus pages behind the game.)


----------



## EntoCraig

This is by far one of my favorite threads on this site, and Finally I can participate!


----------



## frogparty

awesome. Looks like a mini Stropharia ambigua


----------



## EntoCraig

I had another sp. of fungi growing but it grew so fast that the fruit fell over! I ended up pulling it out cause it looked terrible, haha. This tank is full of random fungi so I am hopping for more future surprises.


----------



## frogparty

I wish I had more species pop up in my vivs. If you think about it, its a pretty sweet way to convert raw material in the form of viv substrate to usable food for microfauna, increasing the efficiency of the relatively closed system within the vivarium. If the mycelium really takes off, additional leaf litter can and should be added as the original material is consumed, to perpetuate its growth


----------



## EntoCraig

Will mycelium feed off of liquid fertilizers? I have Micro and Macro supplements for my planted aquariums and I have been misting it into the tank once a week.


----------



## frogparty

no. Fungi operate on a completely different system, and are actually much closer to animals than plants in many ways.


----------



## EntoCraig

So 'seeding' with organics is really the only way to provide them with the nutrients they need. I added a peat moss mix to all the coco husk in the tank to provide additional nutrients for my plants, but hopefully the fungi will find organics in there as well to munch on.


----------



## frogparty

you will get mycelial growth on any plant based material, but bark, peat and coco coir are very low nutritionally for the fungi. Leaf litter is probably the best thing you can add to your viv to keep it fed well. It really is a win/win situation for everything in the viv. 
Clay based substrates with an organic layer over the top should provide an even more nutrient rich environment for the mycelium, with more mineral availability, and the potential to better buffer changes in the pH that could slow or halt the growth. Many interesting fungi grow in clay based soils. The addition of wood chips to the substrate should also boost the growth potential, and especially the fruiting potential for fungi in your substrate, just realize that the happier it is, the faster it is going to consume the resources available to it, meaning you will need to add more organic material more often to keep it going.


----------



## EntoCraig

Cant argue with that. Leaf litter isnt hard to come buy anyways.


----------



## MA70Snowman

HA, I can finally participate (actually I've been holding out for a little while) anyway, I don't know anything about shrooms.. just that they look sweet. I got some type of shelf/flat fungus growing in my 40G and then my 20G has these sick NEON yellow ones that last for about 24hrs before deflating. They've been comming in pretty consistently though.


----------



## Dartolution

Is it safe to introduce native growing species to your vivariums?


----------



## frogparty

the question is more about are the conditions in your viv conducive to getting them to fruit? And even though its probably not a big deal, I wouldnt purposefully introduce poisonous species into my viv. Any of the polypore mushrooms would be safe, as long as theres wood for them to grow on. Ive wanted to do a viv with alder logs innoculated with Trametes versicolor for a long time


----------



## MA70Snowman

Dartolution said:


> Is it safe to introduce native growing species to your vivariums?


I tried that w/ a grow out tank (for plants not frogs) and couldn't ever get anything established. I also live in CA so i'm sure the shrooms here are little different then what the conditions are in my tank lol.


----------



## Dartolution

Haha probably so... 
What about lichen species?


----------



## EntoCraig

More in the same spot as the last bunch


----------



## tikifrog

Got a cool shelf fungi growing in my Tarapoto viv


----------



## mikefromearth

Check these guys out:

They are growing out of a stick that came as an orchid mount.

Anyone know what they are?


----------



## eos




----------



## Howiedoit




----------



## motydesign

not my favorite, grew all over plants and was UGLY 








not so bad of one


----------



## EntoCraig

very cool!


----------



## kate801

Haven't seen this one for a while, but it used to pop up constantly in my Cristobal viv.


----------



## EntoCraig

Hi Kate


----------



## motydesign

found another one last night similar to kate's, just not as orange


----------



## eos

In the front yard


----------



## eos

I guess it's shroom season


----------



## Herper

Nice one, I like the last photo in particular.


----------



## motydesign

hahaha chin fat


----------



## dubloco

Very cool!


----------



## B-NICE

How do you guys get fugi? I tried to re-plant some wild fungi it didnt work. Fungi is attractive.


----------



## EntoCraig

As far as I understand, as long as active spores are in the tank, and they can feed on their organic media of choice, fungi will form eventually. Actually transferring a mushrooms or fungi may bring the needed spores into your tank, but they need to establish a bead before they will start to produce mushrooms, etc.

You can also buy plugs online that will seed and usually take 6 months to a year to start producing.

Some fungi only feeds on certain types of wood, others rotting plants, and some feed off of the substrate.


----------



## B-NICE

mushrooms are growning a lot in the yard next door to me. They have some wood chips down there. I want to take some, but they look too dirty and I have a blanket of live moss over my substrate, that i dont want to mess up.


----------



## candm519

I love this tiny one that only lasts a day. It's been chewed on, I expect by the tiny snail cozily nestled at its base before I gently picked it up and squished it. Hopefully all its siblings will eat my newly scattered Sluggo before they go for my micro-mini sinningias.


----------



## Markw

Well, these didn't grow in my tanks, but I surely would love for them to!














































And this guy was on the stump the first batch was growing on.




















Mark


----------



## eos

Some more from the yard...


----------



## Mitch

Mark, that Weevil shot is crazy? Did you take it? (and that's a weevil, right?)


----------



## EntoCraig

you can send the red stuff to utah


----------



## Eric Walker

this one shot up in a breeding tank for some theloderma asperum and lasted for almost 3 weeks. 


















then this one shot out of a newly made bentonite background looking like this









and the next day it looked like this 


























then the next day this one right next to it also out of the bentonite,


















I seem to get alot of them popping out of bentonite.


----------



## zBrinks

There's fungus among us!


----------



## Eric Walker

Those are pretty neat zack. Do you get the same kind over and over in that viv.


----------



## zBrinks

Yes, they grow off the cherry limbs I used in there.


----------



## Frank H

These sprouted in 2 different areas in my orange terribilis vivarium. They are 1-2 inches tall and just over a half inch diameter. I first noticed them yesterday, lets see how long they last.


----------



## Shinosuke

Ok, so these aren't in a viv.. they actually popped up in one of the plants in my office at work. I water this plant with dirty fish water from the aquarium on my desk and I work in a pretty old building so I'm not all that surprised that these popped up. They started as some yellow moldish looking stuff a week or 2 ago and today I noticed this little guy. I'm thinking about nipping off the fruit and seeding my viv at home but I'm not sure this variety would survive. It's pretty dry in my office and the temp swings from low 60s to mid 70's pretty often.
First pic is a close up (He looks.. happy?), second is from a bit farther away with random junk for a size reference. You can just see the lil shroom by the random bit of metal I've been using as a plant prop. The plant is from a cutting that an office-mate gave me, no idea what it is though.


----------



## MattTele

SLIIIIIMEEEE!!! ...molds.


----------



## tachikoma

My misters have been off for several months (laziness on my part to fill the reservoir) Just started them up again this week and BAM tons of mushrooms pop up out of the dormant moss.


----------



## EntoCraig

Awesome oranges.


----------



## WeeNe858

Sprung up in my scorpion tank!









It came, it saw, it conquered.


----------



## nakigara

B-NICE said:


> mushrooms are growning a lot in the yard next door to me. They have some wood chips down there. I want to take some, but they look too dirty and I have a blanket of live moss over my substrate, that i dont want to mess up.


I'm not sure you can really 'transplant' fungus the same way you can a plant. The part you see- the mushroom, is sorta like just the flower/fruit of a plant - it's just a part produced temporarily to produce and distribute spores. The real mass of the organism is all those little whitish thread/root type things running through the substrate, log, etc. 

Pulling out a mushroom and planting it would be sorta like taking a rose and jamming it into a pot- you only have a part of the organism, and not even an essential one, at that. If you really like a given type of fungus, you might want to try and collect the spores once the mushrooms open (I'm sure there are better ways to do this) - maybe try holding a piece of white paper under the cap, and tapping the cap lightly - any 'dust' that ends up on the paper should be spores, then transfer these to your tank, try adding some to wood, and some to loose substrate, etc.

and, not from a viv (I don't have one yet) - but I have a chunk of driftwood stuffed full of various houseplants, a few weeks ago it sprouted a few mushrooms.

(crappy camera phone pic)


----------



## RNKot

I constantly get such mushrooms in the waterfall. About 1-3". They grow out during twenty-four hours than are lost.
Every week i have a new crop of 10-30 mushrooms.


----------



## sdlyager

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krenshaw22

My Slime Mold. First thing besides the grey and white mold. It was gone it a matter of hours. It was pretty awesome to catch it.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ




----------



## Broseph

I find this growing in clusters here and there. It starts out white but eventually turns a grayish-purple. First photo is in situ, second is through a 45x lighted loupe.


----------



## Shinosuke

Broseph said:


> I find this growing in clusters here and there. It starts out white but eventually turns a grayish-purple. First photo is in situ, second is through a 45x lighted loupe.


Very cool! It looks very similar to the soft coral "xenia"


----------



## rcmike

Shinosuke said:


> Very cool! It looks very similar to the soft coral "xenia"


If I had those and they started pulsing I would get freaked out.


----------



## eos

Not in any of my vivs, but I thought it looked cool.
Shelf shrooms I saw while hiking around Cheesequake State Park in NJ


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

Absolutely awesome thread...would love to see the ones that glow at night or something in a tank. 

Anyone seed a tank with an edible? That might be interesting. 

In addition - any worries about the frogs being negatively affected?


----------



## Gregomelas

davecalk said:


> Don't know what it is.
> Plus had fun making the fake vine.
> 
> View attachment 9577


wow that is a panther cap, or an "amanita pantherina" a close cousin of the "super mario" mushroom. this whole family of amanitas are very poisons, a lot of natives have used them for spiritual quests. thou not the panther cap!!! by far one of the most deadly! there are actual festivals around europe that celebrate these mushrooms, more so the "fly agaric" (the red super mario) because in past times they would eat them as they herded their reindeer and trip out threw the night. i've heard my mushroom buddies claim the image of flying reindeer and the red and white for christmas can all go back to this, thou its a bit of a stretch...lol, congrates on ur shroom, nice piece!


----------



## Gregomelas

zBrinks said:


> There's fungus among us!


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! you sir are very very lucky!!!! you may have one of my fav mushrooms growing in there!!! the chabtharellus cibarius!!!! or the common chanterelle!! i recognize a lot of the mushrooms people post on this thread as things like oak leafs, cherry/grape/ or other local hard woods, as well as just in our air there are spores from or native mushrooms. if this is that mushroom, its a very tasty one! the "gills" should come right down and blend into the stock, as if it were one, also a solid mushroom with no hollow in the core, as well as smelling like sweet apricot! I DO NOT advise eating it thou, but i thought it would be cool to let you know what yea got!  happy shrooming!


----------



## frogparty

Those are ABSOLUTELY NOT CHANTRELLES!!!!! CHANTRELLES are mycorrhizal and require are symbiotic relationship with tree roots to live DO NOT EAT THOSE!!!!


QUOTE=Gregomelas;715311]WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! you sir are very very lucky!!!! you may have one of my fav mushrooms growing in there!!! the chabtharellus cibarius!!!! or the common chanterelle!! i recognize a lot of the mushrooms people post on this thread as things like oak leafs, cherry/grape/ or other local hard woods, as well as just in our air there are spores from or native mushrooms. if this is that mushroom, its a very tasty one! the "gills" should come right down and blend into the stock, as if it were one, also a solid mushroom with no hollow in the core, as well as smelling like sweet apricot! I DO NOT advise eating it thou, but i thought it would be cool to let you know what yea got!  happy shrooming![/QUOTE]


----------



## frogparty

I agree it's an Amanita, but there's no way to discern species without spore print and taxonomic measurements. Many Amanitas like your "Mario mushroom" Amanita muscaria are also mycorrhizal and can't live without their tree root symbiosis



QUOTE=Gregomelas;715306]wow that is a panther cap, or an "amanita pantherina" a close cousin of the "super mario" mushroom. this whole family of amanitas are very poisons, a lot of natives have used them for spiritual quests. thou not the panther cap!!! by far one of the most deadly! there are actual festivals around europe that celebrate these mushrooms, more so the "fly agaric" (the red super mario) because in past times they would eat them as they herded their reindeer and trip out threw the night. i've heard my mushroom buddies claim the image of flying reindeer and the red and white for christmas can all go back to this, thou its a bit of a stretch...lol, congrates on ur shroom, nice piece![/QUOTE]


----------



## frogparty

As an amateur mycologist and mushroom enthusiast let me remind you it's very irresponsible to go around throwing out positive IDs on mushrooms as edible without proper identification procedures.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

The above does not look like a chantrelle to me either, as a person who has gathered them and eaten them on several occasions. 

Im not sure about the tree root thing though, I have found them on dead wood, or seemingly growing around it. 

Again - anyone every get a mushroom kit and seed their tank with edibles?


----------



## suztor

Man... I want mushrooms so bad... Lol

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

Another bump to my question - does anyone see any issues with that?


----------



## JimO

Cool shrooms in my anthonyi viv:


----------



## ykh

After seeing all of these, I need to start growing some shrooms


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## frogparty

almost looks like a Gymnopolis


----------



## stemcellular

frogparty said:


> almost looks like a Gymnopolis


growing on ghostwood


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

Markw said:


> And this guy was on the stump the first batch was growing on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


these are awesome


----------



## SnakePaparazzi

Crappy iPhone photo, but these are growing on a piece of Malaysian driftwood that hangs over my water feature:


----------



## jacobi

These popped up overnight in my carpet python's vivarium. There's a bunch of them.

Edit: is the picture there? Its showing up as a tiny thumbnail on my phone.


----------



## jacobi

Holy cow. How much bigger do these get? Anybody have a clue on ID? They're sprouting up all over the substrate.


----------



## Judy S

Brotherly Monkey said:


> these are awesome


am gonna have nightmares tonight for sure.eeeeuuuuuggghhhh


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## berksmike




----------



## The Wolfe

I haven't posted anything on this page before but i loved looking through all the different pictures and the stories behind the different mushrooms that you guys have found in your vivs and in other places also. I also had two questions for anyone one who can answer them.

1) where did the spores come from in the first place?
2) If they can you keep the alive longer than just a few days?

Once again great photos and stories and i hope everyone will keep updating us with their new fungi and mushrooms.

The Wolfe


----------



## JimO

Whoa! Those are some serious shrooms! 

Very cool. 



stemcellular said:


>


----------



## JimO

These gorgeous little guys pop up and melt away within two days.


----------



## eos

Had a recent outbreak of these lil guys:









As you can see on this FTS:


----------



## nhaislip

Very nice shot!


----------



## dtown

Here is a pic of this little beauty that actually lasted 3 days. No more have popped up though


----------



## eos

That's a nice one, dtown.


----------



## eos

They're back! Popped up again yesterday.




























Hopefully they're still around when I get home from work today.


----------



## eos

They were still there... opened up a bit


----------



## Tadbit

I had just a quick second to snap this shot with my phone. I was on my knees to boot and as you can see it's through the plastic side. 

I wouldn't even post it but it's the first one I've seen and the oddest thing is it's not in a viv but in my Iso culture!


----------



## eos

That's a nice one!


----------



## ItaliaBates

Mitch said:


> Tiny orange fungus growing on the leaf litter:


Which leaf is that ??


----------



## jocie1976

I've just found my first mushroom! It is the first picture. The second picture is of a mushroom I found on an island in Georgian Bay at my uncle's cottage.


----------



## jacobi

Found this growing outside...


----------



## IEatBugs

I have some neat fungi that popped up yesterday.


----------



## EntoCraig

Tadbit said:


> I had just a quick second to snap this shot with my phone. I was on my knees to boot and as you can see it's through the plastic side.
> 
> I wouldn't even post it but it's the first one I've seen and the oddest thing is it's not in a viv but in my Iso culture!


I had some large, yellow fungi just like yours pop up in my Iso culture a few months back as well.


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX

I finally have some! 




























Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phantasmal1

Got this and im hoping it spreads and we get a good colony up the back of the viv


----------



## Eric Walker

XxExoticPsychExX said:


> I finally have some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2



I get these bright yellow ones all the time and they get huge.

Had this pop up a few days ago and it just keeps growing. Looks like some sort of coral fungus.


----------



## jocie1976

I had posted months ago about my first mushrooms growing... Now in the exact same spot I have some type of shelf mushroom growing. Not sure on the type of wood it is on, but the wood is a hollow log that my frogs use as a cave. The mushroom is at least 6-7 inches in length and has spread out about an inch and a half now. It's still growing and I think it is so cool and hope it lasts awhile!


----------



## fishman9809

Just my luck....in the process of tearing down my old viv to transfer the plants to a new, larger viv I stumbled on my first ever shroom....


----------



## tortoisekeeper

here are some that popped up in my El Dorado tank


----------



## zachxbass

Awesome thread. Can't wait to redo my viv. 

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## toaddrool

Had this one pop up about 3 weeks ago inside my 29 gallon vertical vivarium. It was bright orange with brusty rusty coloured spores that stained everything under the cap. It was very cool.


NOID Mushroom in my Vivarium by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


NOID Mushroom in my Vivarium by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## Los3r

Found my first sh room today. Tiny!


----------



## xIslanderx

Here's something that popped up this morning in my Orange Sirensis viv...


----------



## fishman9809

I found this one growing in my viv today


----------



## rigel10

I found this fungus, which popped for the third time in the same place in my Almirante tank.


----------



## aspidites73

This little guy pops up in my Caynarachi fantastica viv pretty often, grows to the size of a quarter, dumps it's rust colored spores, then disappears. I've never had more than one at a time. They always come from the same crevice in a cork flat.


----------



## fishman9809

Mushrooms by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


Mushroom by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## zonz540

My Vanzolini viv


----------



## Kadjec

Have had a few of these off and on in this particular tank.


----------



## Kadjec

Mushroom view


----------



## jacobi

Sorry for the cell phone pictures...


----------



## LexisaurusRex

terrariumman i think you have slime mold?! I'm not sure. Slime mold is amazing stuff...thought to have some form of intelligence since it can follow a maze like a mouse. We can only hope! I'm no professional.


----------



## Moriko

The first pic popped up a few days ago and looks like a piece of cooked pasta. 










The second pic popped up this morning and I'm not sure what shape it is going to take on. It is extremely tiny right now.

Just wanted to add some fungi to the group!


----------



## toaddrool

Here's that mystery shroom that bloomed in June for me. Its popped up again with a total of 5 shrooms, only three visible.


DSC_6408 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Mushroom in Vivarium by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Mushroom in Vivarium by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Mushroom in Vivarium by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## d.crockett




----------



## Trail_Mix

JoshK said:


> Okay, I can't be the only one that enjoys all the random mushrooms popping up in my vivs. Post 'em if you got 'em!


Awesome thread idea! Considering most tanks are a combination of different animals, plants, bacteria, fungi, liverworts, mosses, plants, and all sorts of stuff, I'm glad to see that some people welcome these surprise additions their tanks! I look forward to getting the time to look through this entire thread. Any fungi that is over-taking your viv and seems to be there for the long-haul might be combated with springtails and isopods? Though I've never tried this before, I've heard it's not a bad idea to seed your tank with them anyway, since most inhabitants will welcome them as live-food and they will act as tank cleaners of sorts!


----------



## Trail_Mix

Also, I'm sure it's been posted already, (don't have time to read through all 32 pages right now), but there are bio-luminescent mushrooms that are sold via many sites, that would look really cool with some moon lighting I'm sure. I wonder if anybody's ever grown any magic fungus in their vivs.... by accident of course! Although... if you've heard of toad-licking... lol...


----------



## toaddrool

Anyone know what type of mushroom this is? Its been popping up in groups of ten or more for the last month or so. Its small, maybe tops 2 inches tall.


----------



## msb5446

Two mushrooms that grew side by side and look rather... Interesting together, heh... Found them in my flavovittata tank a week ago 

Melody 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asunderco

This is an old plant tank I was about to clean out. These bad boys popped up over night. Never have I seen yellow mushrooms like this. Thought I'd share. 









edit: sorry for the crappy tapatalk pics.


----------



## Dlanigan

Just wanted to share my fungi! It popped up in my first viv. I was pretty excited when I saw it appear. I guess it is a good sign?



Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## oddlot

Here's a cool purple mushroom that popped up in my red triv viv


----------



## Styx

These pop up in one of my current vivs every now and again They have a cool orange spore print so when they spore they spray everything around them with orange dust (third photo).

























And these little LWMs I used to have in an old viv.


----------



## Mohlerbear

Styx said:


> These pop up in one of my current vivs every now and again They have a cool orange spore print so when they spore they spray everything around them with orange dust (third photo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these little LWMs I used to have in an old viv.



Those are all rad but that last pic is awesome!


----------



## shawq0x01




----------



## shawq0x01




----------



## rigel10

Mushrooms are nice...

And mushrooms are good!


----------



## jakesfarm

This popped up in my tree frog viv the other day.


----------



## iCRIHFIELD

eclipse1379 said:


>


I've got a similar looking fungi that's sprouting up out of some moss in my big tank. Photo might come out sideways, stupid phone.


----------



## jakesfarm

Just got this big fella in one of my spider tanks.


----------



## mykoe817

First mushrooms in the tank! Seems to be centralizing on that patch of terrarium moss.


----------



## ameratsnake

Here are some of the fungus that grows mostly on the lianas


----------



## fullmonti

This guy comes up in the woods by a stream near our house every year. It's kinda big, between a softball & basketball size.



Close up too.


----------



## LoganR

This looks like "chicken of the woods" _Laetiporus sulphureus_


----------



## edaxflamma

LoganR said:


> This looks like "chicken of the woods" _Laetiporus sulphureus_


Correct! A wonderful mushroom. Cook that bad boy up in some teriyaki sauce and you would have no idea that it wasn't chicken.

I'm still itching to get a tissue culture of that one.

I'm kind of cheating here... I do this for a living (R&D not growing).

Crimini









Shiitake









Oyster









Ganoderma (reishi)


----------



## fullmonti

seriously into mushrooms! 

Can't remember exactly when it comes up but if it would work I could send you some of it next year?


----------



## edaxflamma

fullmonti said:


> seriously into mushrooms!
> 
> Can't remember exactly when it comes up but if it would work I could send you some of it next year?


That'd be awesome. If I can isolate a pure culture from it (I can send harvesting instructions) I can make you up a few growing kits to keep it fruiting all year round.


----------



## fullmonti

If they are good to eat my wife would like that. I don't care much for shrooms but she loves them. That one is big enough for several meals.

Let me know about all that. No rush, be next late summer or fall as I remember it.


----------



## jebb

Any idea what these black stag like fungi are?


----------



## edaxflamma

jebb said:


> Any idea what these black stag like fungi are?


Looks like some kind of Xylaria. Do a google search for "Dead man's fingers". My guess is that you may have used some local wood, soil, or moss in that build?


----------



## Dendro Dave

oddlot said:


> Here's a cool purple mushroom that popped up in my red triv viv





Styx said:


>


If anyone gets some awesome shrooms like these and are willing to make some spore prints or send me nearly ripe caps it would be much appreciated


----------



## edaxflamma

Dendro Dave said:


> If anyone gets some awesome shrooms like these and are willing to make some spore prints or send me nearly ripe caps it would be much appreciated


Dave, if you end up getting something you like and have problems culturing it let me know. I actually have some nice coral fungi that I am bulking up at the moment. I haven't gotten up the guts to release anything into my vivs yet though. Given that most of the pretty fungi are wood decaying, with my luck they would devour my hardscape... 

*Disclaimer* Spawn services not offered for any "active" varieties, sorry folks.


----------



## jebb

edaxflamma said:


> Looks like some kind of Xylaria. Do a google search for "Dead man's fingers". My guess is that you may have used some local wood, soil, or moss in that build?


cool, they do look similar, but nothing from my woods, these came on a mounted orchid from Andy's when I was visiting his place. I wonder where the originated from. Thanks


----------



## jsilva

I'm not sure what this is but sure looks pretty cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edaxflamma

jsilva said:


> I'm not sure what this is but sure looks pretty cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A very happy slime mold! Very interesting entities from a biological standpoint.


----------



## Dendro Dave

edaxflamma said:


> Dave, if you end up getting something you like and have problems culturing it let me know. I actually have some nice coral fungi that I am bulking up at the moment. I haven't gotten up the guts to release anything into my vivs yet though. Given that most of the pretty fungi are wood decaying, with my luck they would devour my hardscape...
> 
> *Disclaimer* Spawn services not offered for any "active" varieties, sorry folks.


Thanks, I looked up the coral fungi... very cool. I of course like the salmon pink, red, blue and purple fungi... so if anyone has those and is willing to share let me know.

It would be cool if this became a whole subsect of the hobby like orchids in vivs, or corals in the aquarium hobby.

I've had fungi invade and fruit several times and the woods used in vivs seem to hold upretty well so I'd risk it for a cool fungi... unless it was a particularly special piece of wood.

I hobe to set up some large sterilite grow out vivs for plants and hopefully future frogs. Think I will add some hardwood and spore plugs for bioluminescent fungi, and maybe some other stuff from members or edible/novelty mushrooms from online. Might get them going well outside the viv and then add them to vivs


----------



## edaxflamma

Dendro Dave said:


> Thanks, I looked up the coral fungi... very cool. I of course like the salmon pink, red, blue and purple fungi... so if anyone has those and is willing to share let me know.
> 
> I hobe to set up some large sterilite grow out vivs for plants and hopefully future frogs. Think I will add some hardwood and spore plugs for bioluminescent fungi, and maybe some other stuff from members or edible/novelty mushrooms from online. Might get them going well outside the viv and then add them to vivs


The coral fungi I have now are off white/pink. Once I can get you reliable fruiting instructions I'll send some spawn your way if you are interested. 

I do have edible mushroom varieties I can get going if there is interest. Not having frogs myself I'd love to be able to churn out a tradable product. They will also be 100% sterile (with the exception of the fungus itself) and make great additions or food supplement to springtail cultures. I've got a booming springtail culture inoculated with oyster mushrooms that has been going for 7 months without being fed. They eat the fungus, the fungus eats their waste, everyone is happy - so far.

As far as the bioluminescent ones go, most often the photos you see have super long exposure times. Don't expect street lamps. Also the mycelium is often times much brighter than the fruiting body. Just a few things to keep in mind.


----------



## Dendro Dave

edaxflamma said:


> The coral fungi I have now are off white/pink. Once I can get you reliable fruiting instructions I'll send some spawn your way if you are interested.
> 
> I do have edible mushroom varieties I can get going if there is interest. Not having frogs myself I'd love to be able to churn out a tradable product. They will also be 100% sterile (with the exception of the fungus itself) and make great additions or food supplement to springtail cultures. I've got a booming springtail culture inoculated with oyster mushrooms that has been going for 7 months without being fed. They eat the fungus, the fungus eats their waste, everyone is happy - so far.
> 
> As far as the bioluminescent ones go, most often the photos you see have super long exposure times. Don't expect street lamps. Also the mycelium is often times much brighter than the fruiting body. Just a few things to keep in mind.


Rad, ya shoot me a PM when available


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Psilocybe cyanescens growing upside down from an orchid basket


----------



## Azurel

Shroom in a tube


----------



## epiphytes etc.

epiphytes etc. said:


> Psilocybe cyanescens growing upside down from an orchid basket


No I won't be harvesting them, please no PMs.


----------



## FroggyKnight

epiphytes etc. said:


> No I won't be harvesting them, please no PMs.


LOL, was this an after thought or did someone actually ask you to harvest them? 

Also, that's actually pretty neat that they are growing upside down! Kinda ironic actually when you think about it...

John


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I added that after someone kindly PMed me to let me know to watch out for other PMs.


----------



## hydromaestro

Aint no fun if the homies cant have none haha


----------



## Jeremy M

Here's some Panellus stipticus I have fruiting. Yes, they glow in the dark. I just made a thread here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...t-mushroom-community-project.html#post2276570 in hopes of distributing them to hobbyists. If anyone wants to take part go give it a read!


----------



## fullmonti

Couple new fungus in my tank.





They are growing really fast. Wonder how big they will get?

Jim


----------



## toaddrool

Awesome shelf fungus!


----------



## ameratsnake

Awesome moss!


----------



## ameratsnake

Well these are new.


----------



## ReptileStation

Here is one of mine


----------



## ReptileStation

Styx said:


> These pop up in one of my current vivs every now and again They have a cool orange spore print so when they spore they spray everything around them with orange dust


Love the way they are growing.


----------



## fullmonti

I was checking out a nature type website & ran across for nice fungi pix. Wish they were my photos & fungi both, but no.


----------



## diggenem

Just found this little guy


----------



## chillplants

Here's my newest one.


----------



## Peakone




----------



## desertFrogger

Well darn, my viv's never grow any mushrooms.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Nice time lapse. At first it freaked me out, I thought my sleep dep was getting on top of me.


----------



## fullmonti

fullmonti said:


> Couple new fungus in my tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are growing really fast. Wonder how big they will get?
> 
> Jim





still growing





a new one


----------



## isias

Try eating some see if you find any to be magical


----------



## Eric Walker

Just a tiny portion of the morels found this year and a few small pheasants back (polyporus squamosus) The pheasants back mushrooms are going crazy here right now. I bet i could have picked 30lbs in one day


----------



## toaddrool

No idea what they are, but get huge blooms of them on occasion in this tank.

From the Mist Tank by Cesar Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## aspidites73

Micro Mushroom growing in a begonia pot.


----------



## chillplants

These bright yellow mushrooms just started popping up. They don't last long, maybe a couple days at most.


----------



## KJM

What a fun thread to look through! Some of the picture you've all taken are stunning! Thanks for sharing I truly enjoy it.


----------



## chefboyardee

this guy popped up today, hopefully more will follow


----------



## GBR

I've created 2 time lapse clips of my fungus! Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfQFob5_7xY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfOjMyhDvNw


----------



## chillplants

The time lapse is pretty neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dane

Salt water reef tank? Nope, just something that popped up after heat treating some manzanita. Could be fungi or slime mold or? I haven't come across anything like this before. For size reference, there is a blurry adult temperate white springtail in the top left corner.


----------



## Blocker Institute

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blocker Institute

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JenniBee




----------



## Noxz

Epipedobates anthonyi (Salvias)


----------



## kromar

discovered some of these the last couple of days me like


----------



## neuroticat

A few weeks ago, I managed to snap a few pictures of the first mushroom I spotted growing in a vivarium I am in the process of growing out. Here is what I thought a particularly pretty photo of the mushroom. I remember thinking how nice it would of been if I would of been able to capture a timelapse video of the mushroom as it grew from start to finish.










I downloaded a timelapse app on my phone and set it up over the course of the next 3 days to take a capture at predetermined intervals of time in hopes to capture the growth of any additional mushrooms. 

Sadly being both a horrible photographer and technologically illiterate, I managed to completely bungle the process and nearly lost all the photos that would of comprised my entire timelapse. However, I managed to save some of the photos from some of the sequences and made the best of it.


----------



## TheForSaken




----------

